# AGES



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

G'day folks...This is a subject I post up on a few forums..It's interesting to see how old people are and sometimes surprising to find out someone who has a wealth of knowledge is only half the age that you would expect...I was 50 last week to get the ball rolling...the mind still thinks I am 21 but the body sure lets me down...
Cheers...Sparra


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

35 here
will be 36 on Christmas day.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

old enough to know better...
still young enough to do it........

err thats 41.......


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

23


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

33 for me

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

42, 43 just around the corner. 

Cheers


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

32 in January :shock:

still feel 18


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Is your real name Jesus Wigg?

Sel, you're old (nearly).

I'm 43 (just), but I have the knowledge of a 12 year old.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

18, feel like i'm 60, act like i'm 12.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

32 going on 33 in January as landyman.

Never act my age life's to short to be serious :lol:


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

im only 11

never too young to start yak fishing 8) 8)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

31 going on 100, just call me Mr. Know it all...


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

35 going on 18 lol thats the secret to staying young u know, don't act your age!


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

Im 13 ha ha hahaha :lol: :lol: I feel so young :? wait.....................
cheers.
Angus


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Me...41 years old and frankly somewhat bewildered as to how I managed to be 41 when I still feel and act like I am 25. Where the hell did the years go?

JT


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank goodness you are here Occy, I'm ONLY 56 :lol: :lol:

Merry Xmas everyone
Mike


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

48 here,


----------



## Matthew (Nov 18, 2007)

I am 7


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

G'day Matthew and Wattie, are you getting the rain we are getting today?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not telling till Dodge does, cause hes 68 and i will be also on the 28th of this month , and i still move with the speed of a starteled turtle and am slightly more intelligent than a wood duck :lol: :lol:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

30....it was easy to tell, started losing my hair up top and started growing more of it elsewhere......yes ears and nose :lol:

Growing old gracefully is for lozers duude 8) :lol: :lol:

Allthough sometimes I feel like I should have been born a generation or 2 ago, I dont own a mobile...never used an ipod and have an am radio in my car!

Turning 30 never bothered me in the least, Ive seen what the likes of Dodge and co get upto and anyone who has had a serious health scare will know to live the life they see fit 

Ya gotta love kayaking when it attracts the likes of young Matthew there and rekindles the interest in people like Sunshiner and his mates 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

13 and lovin it 8)


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

:lol: Bazza.......See proves my point exactly, mate your still as sharp as a one legged magpie and handsome like a bluetounge that didnt quite make it across the road :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy by name.....and now by nature


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Combine Kerrie/CRW and Dave/jc32 _[in spirit anyway]_ and you'll total a Dodge,

_and same combo, for another old fart member is not far away_ :lol:

EDIT Baz see you posted while I was typing, guess 2 months younger makes you faster


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all

Just turned the big 40........

Butts


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

20, and my body already makes creaking noises


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah SBD

Born on Christmas day and I am a carpenter.
Wanna see me walk on water?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY5b0HIAAB9fgAAQQIUaACgwGAA+79/gMAC4DDBMCYCGjJpgYYJgTAQ0ZNMBqn6E0IU08AmkenonqMa0cMKFV15XlW3xBXqL2sbfnMOyC87wiyuzokJSSPttPbjbztrwgs3NQe8+uPKCGGSDRUEj/kDMTSgjKHKKdkn1deanf+k/WSzMuHnbb4wBwRiLgSalh8bXHSHaaKz1YMZhQtDioksFiEGO36mWEhfZ4MgV3VLxNoLq9kYxULjsysL0eaEPlY4+i7kinChIRy3oOQA=


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

16. I've got all the time in the world (or at least the next 5 weeks of holidays) to save for a yak :lol: . Woo hoo! Nothing like spending your holidays working! (and fishing of course 8) )


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

33 but my kids make me feel like I am 17 again, especially today at the wiggles, I was dancing and singing more than my 2.5 yr old


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I am 42, but my neurologist tells me that I have the lumbar vertebrae of a man twice my age :wink:


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

49, But after 4 X 12hr night shifts I'm feelin like 100

Swampy


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

21 is but a memory and if you treble that it is my next birthday.Don't feel it mentally but after 6 1/2 hours on water yesterday feel like it today.

Notice only 3 of us own up to be in the 60's.

Rod


----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

16 here as well


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah...um 25......and 20......and um 10...and umm...2....almost 3...

I think I was doing something, and I need my glasses, and I cant find them cos my glasses have gone missing!

Cheers all Andybear :?


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

60 but I'm NOT OLD 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

IN DOG YEARS : I'M DEAD !!

52 ish ??????????? But they say you're only as old as the woman you feel, so up till recently I was as old as Peter Pan and wasn't getting any older. Time now marches on however, but at least I'm now sub 50.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 5 + 7 + 8 + 9 = Davey G


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I am 52 and can still do the work of two men. (Laurel and Hardy I've been told :lol: )


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

43


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Turning 50 next birthday,

At that time will retire to one woman at a time. (And one kayak).

Its all good.

Brian


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Three Dozen.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

31....... and never been balder.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Crazy_Horse said:


> 31....... and never been balder.


just turned 27, and heading the same way.. the upstairs solar panels for the downstairs "party machine" just get more sunlight now :lol: :lol: 8) going bald is not my greatest concern, cos ive still got a pretty face!!


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

37, and boy the clock runs fast. Too much fishing to do, too little time.

Mike


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

45 and approaching middle age :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

49, still wondering what I'll do when I grow up


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm 32, 33 in January, like you Dave, wondering what to do when I grow up :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm another boomer, of '54 vintage.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

closer to 50 than 40, you work it out


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I'm 46 but still a kid at heart. Paul


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I celebrated the 10th anniversary of my 25th Birthday this year.......


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

56


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

4,976,362 Earth years. This life so far I'm 40


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

18


----------



## roydsy (Nov 20, 2007)

turned 34 this year, still think I am 19, but my body thinks its 50.

These days I try not to take life too seriously, as no body gets out alive.
Roydsy


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

im 26 !
27 in a few months


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

47 and my boys took me to Time ZONE (pinball arcade)...............

We found a pinball machine way down the back after walking past all these large "thumping" digit screens with 'kapow' and 'whams'. I had my 20cent piece ready to play but was told that was old days. Had to go to a coin machine, opened my wallet, my boys grabbed the $20 note and pushed it into the coin machine which then pumped out round bits of metal. Gone are the days of 20 cent coin machines, gone are the days of playing pinball for about $1 and gone are the days of using real currency in the machines. Now I know I am getting old............
But by the end of the night, I had shown my talents as a pinball player and beaten the machine more regularly than my boys (age 17, 19) Had a great night and I am enjoying my age more every year.

Straddie
will be paddling out off Pt Lookout for the next two weeks.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

I've orbited the sun 62 times, on my 63rd orbit right now


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Half way to 70 but feel there aready!


----------



## mudcrab (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Its not good, i'm at the wrong end of this list. 51 and feeling it. Used to say " 45 but feel like 18. Now its 51 and feel 100. I need an 18 year old and a set of jumper leads.
Leigh.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Good to see a wide range of ages in our members here - I'm 48 but young at heart 

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

42,hope im fit enough to yak when im in my 60s, :?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

A hunderd an eleven years ago........when I was a boy of fourteen

Oh that's not me :? ...then I'm the same as Straddie


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Turned 23 this October Gone, So 20 years fishing and hopefully 60+ fishing years left in me

Lee


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

34...and starting to feel it.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

44 years on this earth. Where does the time go?


----------



## Meat (Jun 13, 2007)

46 and loving it


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

seem to recall fishing for 56 years now...can't remember what I did for the first 3 of my life
come to think of it... a couple of summers in mid 1960's are a bit of a mystery as well :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

35 with my hat on and 45 if i take it off.

sh#t 45, that can't be right, i'll look for my birth certificate i'm sure i was younger the other day


----------



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

let me see do i realy want to answer this question

yeah what the hell

50 years old trying hard to be 25 hence getting into yak fishing

scorp


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

keza said:


> 35 with my hat on and 45 if i take it off.
> 
> sh#t 45, that can't be right, i'll look for my birth certificate i'm sure i was younger the other day


For whatever it's worth Kerry you sure don't look 45 8)

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

JT said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > 35 with my hat on and 45 if i take it off.
> ...


you're just saying that because i owe you $20


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i have my 21st in january


----------



## brian1946 (Nov 18, 2007)

Turned 61 on 12 December and still learning!
Brian


----------



## RowieFX (Dec 19, 2007)

im 26


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

57 here......but I only feel 56 :lol:

John


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

25


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

25 here too...


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

Life begins at 40, so that makes me only 5!


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

I am too young to be 50 (well in two months anyway). Someone please start the earth spinning in reverse so I can be 25 again..... on second thoughts naaaah forget it I'm in my prime and loving it.
cheers all and let 2008 be the best fishing year ever.


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Now a woman should never reveal her age :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Ahhh....what the heck....37 and damn proud of it!!!!!
Bring on the 40'ies I say.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

2 Score!
XXXX!
40!


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Just thought I would bring this back up for all the new members....The younger people seem to have us old fella's out numbered...


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

3 score +3 63 still think I'm 21 but my body tells me otherwise - plus time and tide waits for no one


----------



## manta30 (Mar 15, 2008)

51 here and with a bit of long service and sick leave accrued, about 3 years to retirement and lots more fishing. :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

43 here but don't they say the 40s is the new 20s... so i must be um 23 :lol:


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

26 here, but I have the back problems and methane production of a 60 year old


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

16, gosh im to old i think i am getting athritis tyoing this, OH NO there goes my hip.
oh well im off to the doctor cya

cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys , this post is gunna get very long , lots of pages , if your interested , id suggest you start a new thread entirely .


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Baz

I reckon it would make a good poll, it would show the age groups better 

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sel , i agree, but it would be better imho to start it off anew, that way , those who have already posted on it , would post again.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Sparra said:


> The younger people seem to have us old fella's out numbered...


Sparra count me in with oldies and the youngies   54years young.


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

I'm 31 and a half. If you add the half (just like you did when you were a kid) it takes 10 years off your age, so I'm 21 again!!!

The older I get the better I was.

If I only knew then, what I know now I'd probably get locked up!!!

Brett


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

36, but I feel 36


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

47 in a couple of weeks...... gifts will be greatfully recieved.

(Hint) I need poppers

your best mate "honest"

Ian


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

occy said:


> My father used to say you are only as old as the woman you feel. Pity it ain't true eh?


Im 47, but feelin 36 most evenings.... very nice it feels too! ;-)


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

34 years of abject misery and untold suffering, followed by about 2 years of yak fishing....lol.


----------

